# Honey: latent heat of fusion observation -practical question



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

How very observant of you Robert.
Yes it will crystalize faster if kept cooler. I have some that is setting up in 4 weeks from bottling, already.
However there are some who want the crystallization to go more slowly so it is creamier. 

for fun take a few jars in to the basement where it is a bit warmer, then try to see if one is better than the other. In that fashion you may find the process starts better in the cool then finishes with finer crystals in the slightly warmer.

Some science involved and some "craft"

So if heat is released is some of the calories now used up? 

GG


----------

